# Owners at Stratford Court and Stratford Court Cruisers



## Sue B (Jan 21, 2008)

A group of owners are trying to get in touch with as many other owners at Stratford Court and also the narrowboat company Stratford Court Cruisers.  

If you are an owner or know anyone who is, please contact Mr Roy Hawthorne at

roy.hawthorne@tesco.net

or

00 44 1869 369457

More information can be found at www.timesharetalk.co.uk where there are a couple of threads relating to the problems being experienced by other owners which may have an impact on others as well.

Sue B  :annoyed:


----------

